# Clear Creek Peak



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

*bigger !*

1750 cfs. I think its is going to be a pretty good year.....


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm going with 1900. I bet it is going to hit 1300 by this weekend.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

1850 is my guess. All depends on the weather. She definitely has it in er this year!


----------



## mp (Feb 4, 2004)

Optimistic, I'm gong for 2000cfs never seen it and the old bleacher hole will be a huge wave over 1400cfs. Can't wait, plus lower and upper will be a blast.
mp


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

I will go with 1700, and I like skinny dip!!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Is this just closest, or closest without going over - Bob Barker style?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

KSC said:


> Is this just closest, or closest without going over - Bob Barker style?



I say price is right style...



1 cfs!!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

As much as I like bob barker's style of banging the hot assistants, I think his closest but not going over blows. 

Closest guess wins.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

i'll throw out 1420. it's my lucky number plus a thousand


----------



## Rioter (Feb 5, 2004)

Any thoughts on if Bingo will come back?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

If it hits 2G's I'm bringing a keg to the park in golden!


----------



## yakpolo (May 27, 2004)

1492......cfs not the year


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

ok old school river masters, how does our snowpack/weather we've seen so far compare with the year that the pic in the crc was taken, showing the narrows at 3,000? 

perhaps the peak has more to do with temps than avialable snow? i don't know. 

i'm going on the high side here and guessing 2,250.


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

1501


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

1052. . . . . .


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

1643..........


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm clocking in at 1111. I think that it'll be a relatively cool spring with steady flows and a few spikes. 

BTW- somebody had better tube Rigor at peak. :shock:


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

1350 is my guess. I don't think I'll be running black rock at that level but we'll see.

Ben


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll say 1700 for the peak.

What's the highest level folks have run black rock at? Mine was somewhere in the 800's and it wasn't any harder, just faster. At what level does it get it's "teeth"?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

1554.

Flow as well as brew.

COUNT


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll say 1700 cfs. it will need to happen fast and hot to get there.

I've done Black rock at 1600 in 97 and 1500 in 2003 or so.

Didn't want anything to do with Rigor or Narrows, but it was fun to watch Gary give 'er.


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

I predict.................ONE MILLION cfs.......!!!!!!!!!!











Muwahahahahahaaha!!!

Muwahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimN (Apr 29, 2007)

Tubers...
That one got me good, still grinnin'


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I say 2 grand. There's still a bunch of snow up there and we're close to the '96 high for today, which went way above that.

I wanna do Kermits to Golden at peak--the upper and lower stretches kick ass at high water! :mrgreen:


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Clicking through the guages on clear creek yesterday, many of them were the highest recorded flow for the date, with 1996 being the old max! Wow!

Seems that a lot of the lower eleveation stuff like chicago creek and the north fork of clear creek are pumping in a lot of flow. If those hold out while the upper snowpack gives, it will be huge. If it stays cooler and the lower elevation stuff peters out as the high elevation snow kicks in, we will have good juicy flows for a longer time. Either way its going to kick ass!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

My guess is 1666.

If anyone runs Rigor Mortis near peak flows this year I'd be interested in hearing how it goes. I've never seen it run over 1000 and I'd pay good money to see that.

Roy, if you run it I will make a sling that you can use to carry your balls around in when you are not in your boat.


----------



## Janek (Jul 25, 2006)

*Rigor @ 1000 in a XXX*

I did rigor when it was around 1000cfs once. I thought I was dead. The white room at rigor is what I call it. I came up some where under the bridge if I recall right. the XXX is truly the suv of kayaks.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Ture, you'll have to do better than that to get me in there at 1666 or whatever it gets to!:shock:

I do think it would be easier there than at 900--the entrance rocks are buried, the undercut's buried and the hole's flushing (I'd hope), but I still reserve the right to take the far right line!:-D


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Wasn't the snowpack something rediculous like 300 % in 95? Or maybe that was just the moisture totals? Remember it rained for almost 30 consecutive days??? I'll guess 1401cfs.


----------



## NJ (Dec 13, 2004)

I think the bigger than normal flows we're seeing right now have a lot to do with recent lower elevation rains. Average peak flow at Golden is around 1300 (1976 - 2006 water years). Snow levels right now are still good in the basin (or thereabouts)... Jones Pass Snotel 117% of average, Loveland Basin 96%, Echo Lake 142%, Grizzly Peak 98%, Berthoud Summit 104%...
So I'm saying 1470 on June 9.... I drink PBR and lots of it.
Joe
CO Snow Survey


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

NJ said:


> I think the bigger than normal flows we're seeing right now have a lot to do with recent lower elevation rains. Average peak flow at Golden is around 1300 (1976 - 2006 water years). Snow levels right now are still good in the basin (or thereabouts)... Jones Pass Snotel 117% of average, Loveland Basin 96%, Echo Lake 142%, Grizzly Peak 98%, Berthoud Summit 104%...
> CO Snow Survey


Snow Study professionals should not be allowed to enter the contest.
My prediction is 1470


----------



## NJ (Dec 13, 2004)

soylent green said:


> Clear creek just hit 800 at golden at its only mid may. Let the guessing game begin.
> 
> Calling all guage prognosticators, flow specialists, and mountainbuzz shit-talkers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Remoteproductions (Oct 31, 2005)

*Why not?*

2200 it is for me


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

*Damn I'm good....*



El Flaco said:


> I'm clocking in at 1111. I think that it'll be a relatively cool spring with steady flows and a few spikes.
> 
> BTW- somebody had better tube Rigor at peak. :shock:


 
Yo bebo Tecate, hermano....


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

There's still some snow up there. You think there's a chance a heat wave could bring another peak?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

that's what it started to do a few days ago, but it got friggin cold up here yesterday & snowed for half a day, not good for flows.

btw, as it stands, if we go bob barker style, I'm on top!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

KSC said:


> 1052. . . . . .


Except we're not rolling Bob Barker style. 
Yo bebo Anchor Porter, hombre.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

yeah whatever,
You play by your rules, I'll play by mine!!

I think it'll actually hit your 1052 anyway if it stops SNOWING up here.
It's bluebird & getting warm today, maybe we'll see a surge tomorrow.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

KSC said:


> Except we're not rolling Bob Barker style.
> Yo bebo Anchor Porter, hombre.


Damn! Didn't see that one. You're on Point for now, for sure.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Last night's peak: 06/16/2007 03:45 1,100
I'm in the lead, but I'm thinking that tonight it'll go over 1200 & tomorrow night will be the season's peak. Maybe somewhere in the 1300 range


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Clear creek peaked out at 1170 cfs at golden night before last, and it looks like flows dipped a bit last night. Not sure if it will come back up over that, so that could be the peak. If that flow stands, El Flaco is the winner with a guess of 1111. Thank god he beat KSC, because I buy that guy beer every week anyway  Next up is Ben Petri with 1350. 

The cool spring damped the flows and the high expectations of monster flows were not realized (90% of us guess higher, at least we are optimistic). I guess its good since clear creek has been running at a nice filled in level and we will get a longer season out of it. 

Lawson was awesome yesterday. Good ole hole punching fun. 

We will see what she does through the end of the week before final beer awards...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmm, I forgot to factor in the phase of the moon. Well, you may buy me beer every week, but I never get to choose my own, so the loss still stings. I'm always stuck choosing between 5 of your Colorado microbrews which often don't go well with the flavor of chips and salsa you provide.


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*1250 is the magic number!*

Clear Creek @ Golden will hit 1250-1300cfs in late June. That's my best guess and I think I'll be damn close if not right on. T-ROY


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

T-ROY said:


> Clear Creek @ Golden will hit 1250-1300cfs in late June. That's my best guess and I think I'll be damn close if not right on. T-ROY


Hell, I can do better than that now--let's say 1170 at 2:15AM on June 18th! :-?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't know what the rest of the Buzz has to say about it but I think it's WAY to late to get your vote in. Unfair advantage.


----------

